# How to become a Registered Linux User?



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

How to ? Help please.


----------



## mehulved (May 29, 2007)

There's actually no such thing. Just that linuxcounteer gives a number of people who register with them as using linux. There' nothing official or such about it.
See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3544


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 29, 2007)

*counter.li.org/
www.linux.org/user/register.html


----------



## vignesh (Jun 1, 2007)

you can even register your system stating what distro you use and so on..


----------



## cynosure (Jun 1, 2007)

li.org never works.
I am finally registered at linux.org.


----------

